# Wedding in the Keys



## happybaby (Jun 6, 2015)

Planning on a wedding in Marathon FL the week of Thanksgiving

the ceremony will probably be on Sombrero Beach

Where would you recommend having a reception afterwards for 30 plus people

We are not yet sure of the exact count.  It could be near 50

So far we have contacted Sunset Grille, but if more people come, it could become costly   Have not heard back from Cabana Breezes but I think they want 1000 to rent the room 
Is there anyplace where we could rent or reserve a pavillion on the beach and then have a BBQ outfit come and cater it

We have looked into some of the BBQ vendors and it is reasonable

It would be too many guests to have it catered at the vacation house we rented I would think.   After a more definite count, we will ask the owner exactly how many people would be permitted to come for a 3-4 hour reception

Looking at different options now

thank you


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't answer about your location, but I know when I planned for my daughter, in Fort Myers Beach the hotel that would charge to use the beach in front of them also presented me with a contract in which I would guarantee $6000 worth of room reservations, and the wedding was smaller than you are planning.    If you can have the reception catered at the home you rented, it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 7, 2015)

Little Palm Island would be nice!


----------



## Wahooslayer (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you considered the new Faro Blanco Resort? How about the Florida Keys Country Club (very close to Sombrero Beach). The two restaurants you mentioned are nice, also the Island Fish Company and Tarpon Creek are spacious enough. I own a home adjacent to Sombrero Beach, crashers welcome?


----------



## happybaby (Jun 19, 2015)

I will look into the places mentioned by wahooslayer

so far we have contacted Sunset Grille (like the menu)  but they never mentioned a rental fee and it is outrageous unless misunderstood!!!!

Cabana Breezes is nice because it will have both indoor and outdoor seating
Reviews are mixed


Key Colony very reasonable but it's indoors       like to be outside and on the water   Has very good reviews

We dont want to spend a fortune on the dinner.   Just something for the guests to have after the destination ceremony.

Also thought of renting a pavillion on Sombrero Beach and have it catered there by BBQ BOB    anyone hear of him from Tavinier FL
but then the chance of weather.....hot, muggy , rain
also we would have to bring the drinks ....beer etc, do the clean up

too much else to do with the wedding I dont want to mess with that even tho a simple ceremony

I believe Marathon has the fire codes where at vaca rental houses you cant have a large crowd of people for a party????


----------



## happybaby (Jun 22, 2015)

any thoughts on the following for a small wedding reception of about 40 people

nothing fancy either     just a place to go after the beach ceremony for our out of town guests and immediated family to gather

Sunset Grille    has a nice buffet for 27.00 pp  Many items on the buffet  They do have an outrageous rental fee ONLY if you make the party pvt.   to sit at the tiki deck is free   The menu has many items on it  oyster rockefellar, clams, 1 meats chicken and 3 fishes, potato, veggie and  salad     
but i am concerned of none guests wandering to the buffet   Also wonder of the quality of food since it is cheap for all items compared to the same price for only 3 entrees

Cabana Brz has a decent buffet (only 3 entrees not sure of salad and sides ) They are putting together a new menu and waiting to see it  They also have plated menu
they charge a rental fee     It is half indoors and half out on the patio which is nice for people who may want to be in out of the sun  Alcohol pay per drink for dinner then maybe have cash bar later?

Key Colony also a buffet for 25.00pp  3 entrees, salad, 2 sides
But it is indoor dining and no view    Well Bar for 6.00 pp

We are considering Cabana breezes because of the indoor/outdoor seating

think Sunset Grille may be too crazy with outsiders there and the pool there at the deck


for infor    Sunset Grille pvt party is 5000.00 to rent    that's insane!!!
               Cabanna Brz   1.000.   
               Key Colony Inn and Restaruant is free

we could also rent a pavillion at the beach but that is so uncomfortable to sit at picnic tables  Also lots of work, bring in add'l chairs, set up, clean up  bring in the beer , pop ice etc     Can have it catered by BBQ  Bob from Taviener  but then left over food to take back which we probably wont eat     Want to explore the rest of the keys and try other places to eat!!!

can have a party at our rental vacation house, but then there is the clean up again    And I am not crazy about having 40 people at someones vaca rental home.    too many, parking   etc

simple beach wedding is getting larger everyday      But what we spend there is for an entire week and in the tropics compared to a cost here for a 5 hr venue


----------



## Melynny (Jun 29, 2015)

*Sunset Grill*

We usually travel to Marathon over Thanksgiving or Christmas each year.  I'll say that we usually hit the buffet at Sunset Grill for Thanksgiving or New Years Eve.  The quality has been steadily going down hill and I think I would look for another venue.  I'd hate to not be able to test the menu.. And during thanksgiving it will be a busy week for them anyway.Good luck!  Sounds amazing, I love Sombreo Beach.


----------



## happybaby (Jun 30, 2015)

I think we are going to go with Cabana Breezes
They do charge a little for the room but not like Sunset Grille

to make it pvt they want 5000      That is more then the food!!!

Key Colony Inn was our other option but there is no view there  

to do a bbq at the beach is too much work even with it being catered

i dont need to set up and clean after wards

If anyone is in the Marathon area , let me know about cabana breezes.  They have a new menu and chef!!!!

thanks


----------

